# Glue up jig



## JReed3

This is a metal jig I made up for my projects. I can glue up multiple boards at one time. When I'm done, I just hang it on the wall.


----------



## Dal300

Looks great! I really need one of these.


----------



## CharlieM1958

That looks really "handy"!


----------



## otherguy

man, that looks nice, bet gluing up panels would be easier with that thing.


----------



## Loren

You've put HDPE strips there, correct? Good idea. I have a plano
glue press and it has HDPE contact surfaces so dried glue doesn't
stick much.


----------



## a1Jim

Good Idea and well done.


----------



## JReed3

"You've put HDPE strips there, correct? Good idea. I have a plano
glue press and it has HDPE contact surfaces so dried glue doesn't
stick much."

Yes the HDPE strips are added in. A plastic scrapper removes any glue from the strips with one pass.


----------



## EARARTESANO

great job it is posible get how is made?
the plans to do this amazing glue station?
here is some of my work hope u can help me
hope u like it im a beginer yet !


















greetings from mexico


----------

